# Opera Recommendation from Metropolitan O.H. performance?



## SarasotaJoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Greetings All
I was fortunate enough to see an opera at the NYC Metropolitan Opera House (Rigoletto) when I was younger. The grandeur of the venue and the richness of the production made it an amazing, memorable experience and it opened my eyes to the beauty of opera. This year, I want to give the Met experience as a gift to a family member. So I went to buy tickets, but when I look at their 2017 schedule, there are so many opera's I'm not familiar with and the Rigoletto performance is being done in non-traditional setting (Las Vegas 1960s). So I thought I would elicit some help from the experience on this discussion forum.

My question is this -- what would be your top recommendation, selecting from the Met 2017 schedule, (http://www.metopera.org/Season/2016-17-Season/) for someone who is not an opera aficionado, but is just looking for a rich, colorful, pleasant experience?

Thank you!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe "Aida" is a good choice for that.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

_Il Barbiere di Siviglia_ might fit the bill. Maybe _Werther_ or _Nabucco_?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> The Met presents its spectacular Zeffirelli production,with multiple excellent casts: Ailyn Pérez and Kristine Opolais are paired with Dmytro Popov, Piotr Beczała, and Michael Fabiano, as the young Parisian lovers at the center of the story. Susanna Phillips, David Bizic, and Massimo Cavalletti also star. Carlo Rizzi and Marco Armiliato conduct.


Puccini: La Boheme .
One not to be missed.


----------

